# You're gone and I'm lost.



## BowieBoy (Jan 19, 2016)

I posted on here about three weeks ago. Many kind people replied and helped me work through the initial shock and guilt of losing a cat I barely had the chance to know. I hope to return the favour some day, but for now I just wanted to honour him somehow.

This is Bowie. At least, for the short time I knew him, that's what I called him. I never knew the name his original family gave him. He came to me as a stray. I do know that he was loved because he was healthy and so friendly. He had a collar (of sorts) but no identification, no microchip. He was beautiful. And for the shortest of times he was everything to me.



















_I'm sorry. I let you down. Life isn't fair and I don't understand it.

I hardly knew you and I miss you x_


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Awww Bowie was gorgeous , run free at the bridge beautiful boy.

Don't blame yourself, you took him in, and did what you thought was right.x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

He was beautiful. It was very sad things turned out as they did but you tried your best for this little cat. Sweet dreams Bowie.


----------



## gizmocrystal (Dec 22, 2011)

Bowie is beautiful. I read your story and you did all you could.

Sending you hugs and love, and thinking of you. X


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

What a sweet-looking cat, such a sad story. he looks as tho' he has always lived with you. Another sad fact is that his original owners may be wondering where he is and never know.
RIP Bowie, you were much-loved.


----------



## BowieBoy (Jan 19, 2016)

Thank you for being here. It's been 1 month since I lost Bowie. I did what I could to find his original family but no one ever came to claim him. I still can't believe this happened. My heart breaks for him every day. I miss him.

Wishing you all long and healthy lives with your loved ones x


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

BowieBoy said:


> Thank you for being here. It's been 1 month since I lost Bowie. I did what I could to find his original family but no one ever came to claim him. I still can't believe this happened. My heart breaks for him every day. I miss him.
> 
> Wishing you all long and healthy lives with your loved ones x


I know how you feel, I found one of my cats dead on next doors drive. She was only 6 and I have no idea how she died. There was no sign of injury. But I can't help think I did something wrong somehow.

Sasha the cat by Claire Oswald, on Flickr

I read your other thread about what happened, and you need to not blame yourself. You did what was right, it was just incredibly unlucky that the outcome was as it was.


----------



## BowieBoy (Jan 19, 2016)

Thank you. Sasha was beautiful.


----------

